# Painting Faux Metal - Steampunk



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

_This was a wood crate that I didn't bother doing the monster mud step but I think it still looks pretty good._















_I did the fog machine a little different. It was already black and metal so I just dry brushed it with the silver paint. Then I made a batch of monster mud tinted with the raw sienna and with a small foam roller I randomly hit it with the mm. That gave it a nice rusty-looking depth. Finished it off a little black dry brushing, quick raw sienna wash and rivets. Looks steampunkish huh?_














_This was a green rotating Christmas tree stand. I needed to really change the texture so I used the raw sienna mm heavy on it, then dry brushed the silver and added the black accents. So, you can do different orders of paint layers and different tinted colored mm and get different results. It's quite fun actually to see what you end up with _


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Damn that looks sweet! Nice tutorial, Terra! I'll bet this stuff looks even cooler in person!!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Terra, you should change your name to Terra, Queen of the paint brush! That came out great! Thanks for sharing. I'm always having problems getting the right look with paint.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

wow! great stuff. I love the fogger, sweet idea. Thanks


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

OHHHH Terra you are the BEST! Thank you for putting this up... Told ya I was just waiting for it.. Now time to get to work!
THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks so much everybody. Kammo, I want to see pictures when you are done


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

I would swear that tree stand is metal. Before I read what it was, I thought it was some sort of metal flood light. Really nice work. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

I really love the technique for painting the rivets. Gives a great 3D effect!
I also like the idea of using mm to give texture. So many people overlook the _texture_ of rusted metal.

Great work once again Terra!


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

OH will do Terra, I gotta hit the store and get the rust color before I can get to it. But I will send you some shots when done.
I learned how to do true flames from Ed Hubbs. Very good tutorials on his stuff.
Here is my first job after his tutorial. Its the cover for my boat motor.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

that really did come out great. It is amazing that styrafoam can be made to look like stone and wood can be made to look like old metal.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks again everyone. 

Kammo, that boat cover is amazing! Ed Hubbs is an incredible airbrush artist. Also, he is a really nice guy. He responds to every comment made on his YouTube videos. I told him I was using some of his tricks for Halloween props and he wants me to send him some pictures. I need to do that. I think he'd get a kick out of it.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice flames.


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks guys and gals. Yeah came out really good for my first shot at it. Can only get better from this point.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Simply Awsome !!!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Terra is incredibly gifted. Makes the rest of us look like preschoolers with finger paints.*


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow... thank you so much. I just have so much fun doing this, I _*feel *_like a kid with finger paints. You are too kind and coming from you, I'm very honored. You work is incredible.

By the way, bag that raccoon yet?


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

I love the illusion of the rivets, because it really does appear to be indented at first. I think it is amazing how you can take something as nice and neat as a jet black, smooth fogger, and within a matter of brushstrokes and air puffs it is a dented, disease-ridden work of art!(that makes sense, right?) 

You are the true rennisance haunter! A downright Da Vinci with spraypaint and airbrush in hand, and a canvas of styrofoam awaiting your heavenly (or sometimes hellish) touch! I love it! (sorry 'bout the ramble there, but I still don't know how you have evaded all of those professional haunt companies trying to kidnap you to work for them!)


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

when I first seen the cabinet ,I thought to myself, she mustve hammered it and then painted. You did awesome work, but I guess you kinda figured that out. the video was pretty funny at the end. thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Aww, thanks    You and darkpeguincowboy really made my morning. Yes, I do love making stuff look awful. Just call me a backwards artist


----------

